# APR BHP / Torque



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Ok, im a bit confused now ???

I have been putting off the idea of getting a 1.8T, becasue the torque is shite compared to the PD.

However, i was going to get it chipped, looked around and then i came across APR, who claim an output of a chipped 1.8T is getting near the output of a chiiped PD???

MRK 4 1.8T

MRK 4 PD

How can they manage that and is it a reliable figure?

How can you tell if you have a VVT engine to get the more BHP from teh program?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Kev - the diesels are quite safe conversions as its only the fueling and timing of the fueling point that is modified - boost pressure if raised at all, is only raised slightly.

I'd test drive a 150 diesel vrs 150 petrol if i was you. I had a 150 petrol for 2 weeks and it was crap - smooth yes but no urge compared to the PD. Then compare 33mpg to 52 mpg, torque etc etc...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

James, i think a 150 is going to be out of my price range  , i want maximum power and torque, so with 10k max to spend im prob going to be looking at the following...

150 1.8T
or
110 1.9PD
or
130 1.9PD (at a very remote push)

Looking at all the chips available and what bhp/torque i can get for each, what would you get?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

well if its not a 130Tdi then i'd go for the 1.8T and visit APR...


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

... oh and stop off at milltek on the way


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Cheers James, i think the 1.8T is going to be my option. 

Next Question....

How can you spot if i am buying a newer VVT engine to get the more BHP from the program? Are there dates or paperwork to show this on the documentation?

Cheers


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

i'm not sure Kev - early 1.8T's were normal throttle and i'm wondering if VVT was introduced when they went over to the drive by wire throttle ? ... whenever that was ???

rgds


----------



## pette (May 7, 2002)

I had a '97 A3 1.8T which didn't have drive by wire throttle but was VVT, if that's any help?
To be honest I thought all the 150 Bhp 1.8T motors were...


----------



## pette (May 7, 2002)

Jeez,

Just looked at those diesel graphs. I can't belive they achive that by fueling mods alone. The boost must be increased...


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

i'm pretty sure it isn't - mosty oil burning tuning takes advantage of the fact that the fuel map isnt optimised for power but smoke and emissions - by changing the timing slightly the power goes up, NoX emissions increase slightly...

The results i've seen of APRs work on the 150 Pdi engine, is the power, smoother and quieter and less smoke on acceleration...


----------

